# خطوات تسريع جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون برامج



## م رشدي حموده (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أخواني الكراااام هذه طريقة تسريع جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون أي برامج والخطوات بالترتيب من 1 الى 9 كلها صور مشروح عليها كل شئ ، وهى طريقه سهلة يجب علينا تعلمها .

الموضوع رفعته على الرابط التاااالي :

http://www.4shared.com/file/MHBmLxQY/__online.html​


----------



## elkomy51 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
برنامج جميل
الكومى


----------



## م رشدي حموده (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا لمرورك العطر


----------



## hussein ali daher (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا برنامج مفيد جدا


----------



## اميرعراق (28 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## م رشدي حموده (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا لمروركم العطررر................. تحياااتي


----------



## elqesar (18 يونيو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور برنامج رائع


----------



## لله الحمد والشكر (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمدمصطفى (8 يوليو 2013)

تسلم الايادى على المعلومات الممتازة


----------



## ميكانيكا ايكا (9 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك على البرنامج ارائع


----------



## ساحر ميلان (12 يوليو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## فقيه العرب (13 يوليو 2013)

ممكن رابط اخر بصيغه اخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياريت


----------



## فقيه العرب (18 يوليو 2013)

:28:لقد جرربتها نعم لها تاثير ايجابي -------:28:


----------



## AMelectronics (24 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (25 يوليو 2013)

تسلم الايادى


----------

